# Room Fogger’s Reviews



## Room Fogger

I will be publishing all my reviews in this space, as a personal reference thread and to have them in one place, and expect most comments will be made here as well. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] are welcome to copy and paste a review anywhere else they feel it will add value or may be needed. This 1st page will be used exclusively for links to the individual reviews as an index. Hope all of you that visit will enjoy my experiences and ramblings and views on the items I have the pleasure to play with.

I may need some help to set this up by [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] , know you will always be there to help.

*Reviews
*
1. Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum and MAAT Tank
2. Voopoo Alpha Zip Kit 
3. Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit
4. Voopoo Vinci Mod Pod
_*5.* *FreeMax Twister 80W starter kit with Fireluke 2 tank*_
*6. FreeMax GEMM 80W starter kit with GEMM disposable tank
7. Vaporesso PodStick*
8. Voopoo Vinci X ModPod
*9. FreeMax GEMM 80W kit vsTwister 80W kit and long term tank and coil test*
10. Voopoo Navi ModPod
11. FreeMax GEMM 25 W Pod Kit
12. VOOPOO Vinci Air Pod Kit
13. MOTI PIIN Device
14. FreeMax MAXPOD Kit
15. Voopoo DRAG X and DRAG S ModPod kits
16. FreeMax Autopod50 Kit

*Comparison*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

No problem @Room Fogger , we will help you to get the index going...
Looking forward to hearing your views !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> No problem @Room Fogger , we will help you to get the index going...
> Looking forward to hearing your views !


Thank you so much @Silver , hopefully I can bring a smile to some faces, remove a frown from others and let people experience the journey with me through my eyes.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Looking forward to the reviews @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Keen to see your reviews

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

all the best Meneer

looking forward !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit*

_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied by @VOOPOO before the official launch in South Africa and I am not receiving any payment to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the new offering by Voopoo, The Drag Nano Pod Kit. https://www.voopoo.com/drag-nano
*
Unboxing*
The package is neatly and securely packaged in a one level box with a segmented plastic molded insert to keep everything safe, and to ensure it does not move around during transporting.




The Nano Pod received was in a Stainless Steel finish with a resin side panel, called the Fiesta finish.

*Pod - Contents included*
Drag Nano Pod
1ml, 1.8Ω refillable pod with cap
Stainless Steel Necklace
USB Cable
GENE Chip Card
Warranty Card
User Manual

*Initial impression*
The pod looks a little like a little miniature Drag mod, which is essentially what it is, minus the firing button and screen. There is a USB port on the bottom of the Pod for charging and space for the refillable pod in the top. A small led light indicator in the front serves as a battery indicator.



*Specifications and Features*

*Drag Nano Battery Features:*
Material: Zinc Alloy + Aluminium Alloy
Size: 54.5*35*11mm
Built-In GENE.Pod Chipset
Built-in 750mAh Battery
Working Voltage: 3.2-4.2V
Charging Voltage: 5V / 0.5A
Intelligent Cold Boot Mode For Extreme Flavors
Intelligent LED Indicator Light
Micro USB Port For Charging

*Drag Nano Pod Features:*
Material: PCTG
Size: 36.3*15*7mm
1ML E-Juice Capacity
Built-in 1.8ohm Coil
Patented Top E-Juice Refill Design

*Features*
New GENE POD Chip
Switch Timeout Protection
Short-Circuit Protection
Over-Charge Protection
Over-Discharge Protection
Output Over-Current Protection

(As obtained from Voopoo website and Internet)

*Opinion, likes and dislikes*
This little thing impressed me, and little it definitely is, but reasonably heavy for its size. To me this indicated that it is a well made pod system, and that it should be able to withstand the knocks that it may be exposed to in the day to day use, irrespective of the environment. The neck chain was also a winner, I didn’t have to look for it once, riding nicely in my top pocket.




This is the first draw activated system that I tried and was not sure what it would be like to use, but I was pleasantly surprised by the immediate firing when vaping. I am sure the new chip may also have something to do with this, and the draw was reasonably tight, but not overly so. I was able to do a couple of restricted DL hits on it, but would not attempt this on an ongoing basis. Flavor was good once I changed juices, the first was a very light profile, and although not in RTA range ensured that you had taste to go with your cloud, which was also not bad at all. I would not call this a stealth device though, it really produces a cloud, not just a puff. The battery life surprised me the most, one charge for 2 days of vaping, excellent! I also would just like to point out that this was not the only device used but it was permanently in my rotation.

The only down side to me was the refillable pod, especially related to filling it. The refill hole is quite small, making it quite difficult to fill as it would overflow as the air had nowhere to go. Even with a small nozzle this was quite time consuming, as you had to try and anticipate what it was going to do.

I thoroughly enjoyed the Pod, and I think it will be a great tool for someone who is quitting and moving over to vaping, especially in the beginning where nicsalts or high nic mtl juice is used, but imho it will not disappoint more experienced vapers that want something small to carry around.

_A sincere thank you to Thea from @Voopoo for supplying the Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Kit for review and for providing the opportunity to do a review on it._

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

dab

love it !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Excellent review!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @Room Fogger 
Great write up. Looking forward to seeing more !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Great review @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*Voopoo Vinci Mod Pod Kit *
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The product was supplied by @VOOPOO and I am not receiving any payment to do this review._

*This review will focus on the new offering by Voopoo, The Vinci Mod Pod Kit. https://www.voopoo.com/vinci* ,

*The full review can be found here:*

*What’s in the box ?: *



(Photo courtesy of Voopoo as I forgot to take one.)

The other colours available in the range:



*Initial impression.*
The Vinci is a Pod system with the 1500 mAh battery component at the bottom, and a 5.5 ml capacity Food Grade PCTG plastic tank with a wide mouthpiece sitting on top. On the front above the screen you have a power button and an up/down combination setting button at the bottom. The charging micro USB slot is on the bottom of the device. It is of an average size and weight and finishing is of a very high standard.

*The Ins and Outs.*

· The Mod Pod system has been very well built and finished and is pleasing on the eye.

· It sits comfortably in your hand, and the weight is very well balanced compared to the size.

· The automatic draw activated system, manual activation system or both at one time gives you the ability to choose your preferred mode
of use while vaping.

· Battery life was good and recharging takes 1.5 hours for full charge.

· This pod system is compatible with the other Voopoo PnP coils giving you the ability to find the best one that works best for you.

· The power setting enables you to customize the experience to suit your preference regarding your type/style of vape or e-liquid you are using.

· Choice of a quite airy MTL option or a DL option makes it an excellent multi-purpose tool.

· The overall airflow while vaping in both options was very smooth,

· During the DL option I did notice that when it gets hot, i.e. in car or pocket on a hot day I ended up with quite a bit of e-juice in my mouth,
so my preferred use in summer will be MTL, maybe give the DL a go in cooler times.

*The Verdict.*

This is definitely going to become one of my day-to-day carries, both from a comfort, ease of use, consumption and tank capacity as well as a flavour point of view. Add another Pod and you can have 2 setups for convenience with two distinctly different vape experiences.


A sincere thank you to @VOOPOO for supplying the Voopoo Vinci Mod Pod Kit for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Great review. Straight to the point and I like the verdict part @Room Fogger . Makes it easier for prospective buyers to decide. Keep them coming!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> *Voopoo Vinci Mod Pod Kit*
> _Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The product was supplied by @VOOPOO and I am not receiving any payment to do this review._
> 
> *This review will focus on the new offering by Voopoo, The Vinci Mod Pod Kit. https://www.voopoo.com/vinci* ,
> 
> *The full review can be found here:*
> 
> *What’s in the box ?: *
> 
> View attachment 179759
> 
> (Photo courtesy of Voopoo as I forgot to take one.)
> 
> The other colours available in the range:
> View attachment 179760
> 
> 
> *Initial impression.*
> The Vinci is a Pod system with the 1500 mAh battery component at the bottom, and a 5.5 ml capacity Food Grade PCTG plastic tank with a wide mouthpiece sitting on top. On the front above the screen you have a power button and an up/down combination setting button at the bottom. The charging micro USB slot is on the bottom of the device. It is of an average size and weight and finishing is of a very high standard.
> 
> *The Ins and Outs.*
> 
> · The Mod Pod system has been very well built and finished and is pleasing on the eye.
> 
> · It sits comfortably in your hand, and the weight is very well balanced compared to the size.
> 
> · The automatic draw activated system, manual activation system or both at one time gives you the ability to choose your preferred mode
> of use while vaping.
> 
> · Battery life was good and recharging takes 1.5 hours for full charge.
> 
> · This pod system is compatible with the other Voopoo PnP coils giving you the ability to find the best one that works best for you.
> 
> · The power setting enables you to customize the experience to suit your preference regarding your type/style of vape or e-liquid you are using.
> 
> · Choice of a quite airy MTL option or a DL option makes it an excellent multi-purpose tool.
> 
> · The overall airflow while vaping in both options was very smooth,
> 
> · During the DL option I did notice that when it gets hot, i.e. in car or pocket on a hot day I ended up with quite a bit of e-juice in my mouth,
> so my preferred use in summer will be MTL, maybe give the DL a go in cooler times.
> 
> *The Verdict.*
> 
> This is definitely going to become one of my day-to-day carries, both from a comfort, ease of use, consumption and tank capacity as well as a flavour point of view. Add another Pod and you can have 2 setups for convenience with two distinctly different vape experiences.
> 
> 
> A sincere thank you to @VOOPOO for supplying the Voopoo Vinci Mod Pod Kit for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.



Again you come with an excellent review. Great write up and excellent points on the negative and positive findings in your time of review. 

And when i tested it it was a great little mod with excellent flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

So I’m waiting for a”Gemm” of a mod by Freemax to review, it will hopefully be here soon so keep your eyes peeled for the big reveal!



https://www.freemaxvape.com/freemax-gemm-80w-starter-kit/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> *Voopoo Vinci Mod Pod Kit *
> _Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The product was supplied by @VOOPOO and I am not receiving any payment to do this review._
> 
> *This review will focus on the new offering by Voopoo, The Vinci Mod Pod Kit. https://www.voopoo.com/vinci* ,
> 
> *The full review can be found here:*
> 
> *What’s in the box ?: *
> 
> View attachment 179759
> 
> (Photo courtesy of Voopoo as I forgot to take one.)
> 
> The other colours available in the range:
> View attachment 179760
> 
> 
> *Initial impression.*
> The Vinci is a Pod system with the 1500 mAh battery component at the bottom, and a 5.5 ml capacity Food Grade PCTG plastic tank with a wide mouthpiece sitting on top. On the front above the screen you have a power button and an up/down combination setting button at the bottom. The charging micro USB slot is on the bottom of the device. It is of an average size and weight and finishing is of a very high standard.
> 
> *The Ins and Outs.*
> 
> · The Mod Pod system has been very well built and finished and is pleasing on the eye.
> 
> · It sits comfortably in your hand, and the weight is very well balanced compared to the size.
> 
> · The automatic draw activated system, manual activation system or both at one time gives you the ability to choose your preferred mode
> of use while vaping.
> 
> · Battery life was good and recharging takes 1.5 hours for full charge.
> 
> · This pod system is compatible with the other Voopoo PnP coils giving you the ability to find the best one that works best for you.
> 
> · The power setting enables you to customize the experience to suit your preference regarding your type/style of vape or e-liquid you are using.
> 
> · Choice of a quite airy MTL option or a DL option makes it an excellent multi-purpose tool.
> 
> · The overall airflow while vaping in both options was very smooth,
> 
> · During the DL option I did notice that when it gets hot, i.e. in car or pocket on a hot day I ended up with quite a bit of e-juice in my mouth,
> so my preferred use in summer will be MTL, maybe give the DL a go in cooler times.
> 
> *The Verdict.*
> 
> This is definitely going to become one of my day-to-day carries, both from a comfort, ease of use, consumption and tank capacity as well as a flavour point of view. Add another Pod and you can have 2 setups for convenience with two distinctly different vape experiences.
> 
> 
> A sincere thank you to @VOOPOO for supplying the Voopoo Vinci Mod Pod Kit for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.


Nice review.plain and simple but fully explanatory.keep it up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*FreeMax Twister 80W starter kit with Fireluke 2 tank – Summary/Overview *​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied free of charge by *FreeMax* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *FreeMax Twister Starter Kit*. The link to the product on the official *FreeMax* website is:

https://www.freemaxvape.com/product/twister-80w/

*The full review can be found here.

What’s in the box ?:*






The colors available in the range:





_(All Photos courtesy of FreeMax.)_
*
Initial impression.*


The Twister kit certainly catches your eye due to the unique graffiti and color designs available.
The mod, finish and tank looks durable and are high quality manufactured products.
You can adjust the Wattage to suit your preference and flavor profile.
The 13 color schemes it comes in will ensure that you can find one that suits your personality and style.
The battery life was very reasonable but be prepared to charge again if this is the only mod you are going to use for the day.
The replaceable coils mean you can play around and find / customize the vaping experience to suit your preference while enjoying the best of both worlds, ease of use as well as good flavor.
Even with nearly fully closed airflow control you still get a very loose draw with plenty of air, so this is imho intended to be a DL setup.
The new diamond mesh coil system gave excellent flavor and the tea fiber and organic cotton mix gave superb wicking, even when chain vaping.
The slide open top fill system makes refilling very easy due to its size, and it sealed very well. No leaks from here were experienced.
The easy setting options makes this a great starter kit for beginners and more experienced users looking for a bit more user control with good flavor.
It will also not disappoint more experienced vapers wanting a grab and go backup option.
*The Verdict.*
The Twister 80W Starter Kit shouts quality and style and the ease of using it combined with no overly complicated settings make it an absolute pleasure to use. It is more intended as a DL system imho and will not disappoint as it delivers on this very well. The tank is quite thirsty, especially at the higher Wattages, so keep some spare juice at hand. Airflow can be a bit noisy depending on the airflow setting. The adjustable power settings however results in a great vaping experience with great flavor.

A sincere thank you to *FreeMax* for supplying the *FreeMax Gemm Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it. (_All pictures used in this review is held under Copyright by FreeMax.)_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*FreeMax GEMM 80W starter kit with GEMM disposable tank – Summary/Overview*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied free of charge by *FreeMax* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *FreeMax GEMM Starter Kit*.

The link to the official *FreeMax* website is:
https://www.freemaxvape.com/
The link to the product on the official *FreeMax* website is:
https://www.freemaxvape.com/freemax-gemm-80w-starter-kit/

*The full review can be found here.

What’s in the box ?:
*



The colors available in the range:



_(Photos courtesy of FreeMax.)_
*
Initial impression.*

The GEMM kit is good looking setup and the overall finish is of a high standard.
It looks solid and durable and point to a high quality manufactured product.
The color schemes it comes in will make it appealing to quite a wide audience.
The battery life was very reasonable on soft, being the lowest power setting, so be prepared to charge again if this is the only mod you use for the day.
The fact that this this system uses disposable tanks makes it hassle free to use, and the flavor overall was excellent.
Both tanks gave a very pleasant vape experience and airflow is surprisingly quiet.
Note that even with nearly fully closed airflow control you still get a very loose draw with plenty of air, so this is not intended to be a MTL setup.
The new diamond mesh coil system gave excellent flavor and the tea fiber and organic cotton mix gave superb wicking, even when chain vaping.
The top fill system makes keeping it topped up very easy, and the silicone plug sealed very well and no leaks from anywhere were experienced. This slot is quite narrow though, but not a major problem.
Due to the ease of use and simplistic setting options this will be a great kit for beginners looking for a flavor and cloud chaser setup.
It will however also not disappoint more experienced vapers wanting a ready, steady, go back-up.
*The Verdict.*
This would be a good starter kit for the beginner vaper due to the ease of use, just screw on a tank and fill with some juice, choose your power setting between soft, medium or strong and off you go. This is also great to use on a daily basis and I really enjoyed the experience. It sits comfortably in the hand, is not overly heavy, and gives a no hassle, no fuss and straight forward vaping experience with great flavor.

A sincere thank you to *FreeMax* for supplying the *FreeMax Gemm Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it. (_All pictures used in this review is held under Copyright by FreeMax.)_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Keep your eyes peeled for a new review - Vaporesso PodStick coming soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

A little teaser to wet the appetites, review of the VOOPOO VINCI X ModPod coming soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

@ace_d_house_cat , will let you know how it stacks up against the normal Vinci.  But if it does, and I think it will, then I can’t wait for the rba to be released. My normal Vinci is still in rotation on a daily basis, especially in the car.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Room Fogger said:


> @ace_d_house_cat , will let you know how it stacks up against the normal Vinci.  But if it does, and I think it will, then I can’t wait for the rba to be released. My normal Vinci is still in rotation on a daily basis, especially in the car.



Waiting patiently!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> *FreeMax Twister 80W starter kit with Fireluke 2 tank – Summary/Overview *​
> _Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied free of charge by *FreeMax* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._
> 
> *Overview*
> This review will focus on the *FreeMax Twister Starter Kit*. The link to the product on the official *FreeMax* website is:
> 
> https://www.freemaxvape.com/product/twister-80w/
> 
> *The full review can be found here.
> 
> What’s in the box ?:*
> 
> View attachment 182254
> 
> View attachment 182253
> 
> 
> The colors available in the range:
> 
> View attachment 182255
> 
> View attachment 182256
> 
> _(All Photos courtesy of FreeMax.)_
> *
> Initial impression.*
> 
> 
> The Twister kit certainly catches your eye due to the unique graffiti and color designs available.
> The mod, finish and tank looks durable and are high quality manufactured products.
> You can adjust the Wattage to suit your preference and flavor profile.
> The 13 color schemes it comes in will ensure that you can find one that suits your personality and style.
> The battery life was very reasonable but be prepared to charge again if this is the only mod you are going to use for the day.
> The replaceable coils mean you can play around and find / customize the vaping experience to suit your preference while enjoying the best of both worlds, ease of use as well as good flavor.
> Even with nearly fully closed airflow control you still get a very loose draw with plenty of air, so this is imho intended to be a DL setup.
> The new diamond mesh coil system gave excellent flavor and the tea fiber and organic cotton mix gave superb wicking, even when chain vaping.
> The slide open top fill system makes refilling very easy due to its size, and it sealed very well. No leaks from here were experienced.
> The easy setting options makes this a great starter kit for beginners and more experienced users looking for a bit more user control with good flavor.
> It will also not disappoint more experienced vapers wanting a grab and go backup option.
> *The Verdict.*
> The Twister 80W Starter Kit shouts quality and style and the ease of using it combined with no overly complicated settings make it an absolute pleasure to use. It is more intended as a DL system imho and will not disappoint as it delivers on this very well. The tank is quite thirsty, especially at the higher Wattages, so keep some spare juice at hand. Airflow can be a bit noisy depending on the airflow setting. The adjustable power settings however results in a great vaping experience with great flavor.
> 
> A sincere thank you to *FreeMax* for supplying the *FreeMax Gemm Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it. (_All pictures used in this review is held under Copyright by FreeMax.)_


Compare to the ijust and ijust S .
Is this that much better because I was contemplating getting an ijust S again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Resistance said:


> Compare to the ijust and ijust S .
> Is this that much better because I was contemplating getting an ijust S again



My pick in this category is still the Nunchaku.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Compare to the ijust and ijust S .
> Is this that much better because I was contemplating getting an ijust S again


@Resistance , It’s a great tube mod, very reasonable battery life, 510 so slap any rta/rda on there and battery life was good, even at 45w on the commercial coil. I know the battery isn’t that big, only 2300 mAh, but for me with the other mods in rotation it worked great. Virtually the same as a single bat mod. Charging time was moderately same as with 25R batteries.

I had an Ijust as well, was great, but I think I’ll stay with this one if I get to choose. It just has the look that I like, and it ticks the boxes for me. Feels like a solid mod and very well finished. I’ve only had it for 2 weeks, so cannot say too much for durability yet but I’ve had no problems so far, just enjoyment. 

It’s quite a tall tube, 101.6 mm by 24.7 mm, but I don’t think the Ijust is really shorter, only advantage is that the S has a 3000 mAh capacity. Main advantage with the Twister is you can adjust wattage to suit you, as far as I can remember the Ijust is determined by your coil resistance.

Hope this helps a bit, but imho I don’t think you will be throwing your cash in the water if you go the Twister route.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance , It’s a great tube mod, very reasonable battery life, 510 so slap any rta/rda on there and battery life was good, even at 45w on the commercial coil. I know the battery isn’t that big, only 2300 mAh, but for me with the other mods in rotation it worked great. Virtually the same as a single bat mod. Charging time was moderately same as with 25R batteries.
> 
> I had an Ijust as well, was great, but I think I’ll stay with this one if I get to choose. It just has the look that I like, and it ticks the boxes for me. Feels like a solid mod and very well finished. I’ve only had it for 2 weeks, so cannot say too much for durability yet but I’ve had no problems so far, just enjoyment.
> 
> It’s quite a tall tube, 101.6 mm by 24.7 mm, but I don’t think the Ijust is really shorter, only advantage is that the S has a 3000 mAh capacity. Main advantage with the Twister is you can adjust wattage to suit you, as far as I can remember the Ijust is determined by your coil resistance.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, but imho I don’t think you will be throwing your cash in the water if you go the Twister route.



Well explained answer.
Basically everything I get kind of breaks or damages. I remember the ijust being quite tough especially when it accidentally slipped out of your top pocket from a roof. But your answer makes good sense and it will surely help with my choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Well explained answer.
> Basically everything I get kind of breaks or damages. I remember the ijust being quite tough especially when it accidentally slipped out of your top pocket from a roof. But your answer makes good sense and it will surely help with my choice.


About the only weakness I can see with an incident like this is that the wattage control ring sits on the bottom of the mod, so depending on how it lands......... may be a weak spot but can’t say. And I’m not going to do a drop test firstly enjoying it too much, and secondly fire brigade charges these days to take people of the roof.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> About the only weakness I can see with an incident like this is that the wattage control ring sits on the bottom of the mod, so depending on how it lands......... may be a weak spot but can’t say. And I’m not going to do a drop test firstly enjoying it too much, and secondly fire brigade charges these days to take people of the roof.





There's no height rest actions here...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Compare to the ijust and ijust S .
> Is this that much better because I was contemplating getting an ijust S again


Obviously one advantage as already pointed out is the wattage is adjustable with the Twister. I actually like the ijust S and Eleaf are underestimated when it comes to their coils but Freemax along with Horizontech in my opinion manufacture the best stock coils especially for the wattage range best suited for these devices. The ijust S comes with a good tank, the Twister comes with an excellent tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*VAPORESSO PodStick Kit – Summary/Overview* ​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied free of charge by _*VAPORESSO*_ for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This is a summary of the review on the *VAPORESSO Podstick Kit.*

The link to the official *VAPORESSO* website is:
https://www.vaporesso.com/
The link to the product on the official *VAPORESSO* website is:
https://www.vaporesso.com/vape-kits/podstick

*The full review can be found here.

What’s in the box ?:*




1 x PodStick Mod.
2 x Pods.
1 x 1.3 Ohm CCELL Pod (pre-installed).
1 x 0.6 Ohm Mesh Pod (Sealed Package).
1 x E-Juice Bottle.
1 x USB Charging Cable.
1 x Instruction Manual / 1 x Pod Filling Instruction Card / 1 x Authenticity Check Instruction Card.
The colors available in the range:



*Impressions and Opinion.*

The PodStick is extremely light in weight and easy to use.
Its profile ensures that it sits very comfortably in the hand, and the firing button is easily accessible and comfortable to use.
Battery life was surprisingly good for such a small battery and is combined with a very short charging cycle.
Easy, 3 click selection of the desired power level allows for some customization of your desired vaping experience.
The 6 color schemes provides you with a choice to suit your individual taste and preference.
The fact that this this system uses disposable Pods makes it extremely convenient. It is advised by the manufacturer that the Pods be replaced after 5 refills.
You have the option of a quite tight MTL draw with the 1.3 Ohm CCELL Pod, which is specifically optimized for this, or a satisfying DLdraw on the 0.6 Ohm Meshed Pod.
Refill through a top fill depressible plunger type refill port. Once lifted the plunger rises up and effectively seals the juice in the Pod.
Refill bottle included for ease of use, and for the action of depressing while filling its size is perfect for one handed use to achieve this.
*The Verdict.*
Overall, my impression of the PodStick is that it is a great little device. It’s ease of use and easy setting options make this a great kit for beginners, but it will also fit perfectly for more experienced vapers wanting convenience in a small and lightweight package.

A sincere thank you to *@Vaporesso* for supplying the *VAPORESSO Podstick Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Good review as always @Room Fogger .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Room Fogger said:


> A little teaser to wet the appetites, review of the VOOPOO VINCI X ModPod coming soon
> View attachment 182724



And and and???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ace_d_house_cat said:


> And and and???


Hopefully tonight or tomorrow night, moving son from Potch is not an easy job! But I want to post a.s.a.p.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*VOOPOO Vinci X ModPod Kit – Summary/Overview* ​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied free of charge by _*VOOPOO*_ for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This is a summary of the review on the *VOOPOO Vinci X ModPod Kit.*

The link to the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/
The link to the product on the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/vinci-x

*The full review can be found here.

What’s in the box ?:*




The colors available in the range:




*Impressions and Opinion.*

The Vinci X is a spectacular device from an aesthetics and quality point of view.
The device is not the lightest Pod system around, but the versatility of the replaceable 18650 battery really gives it an edge when it comes to usage and battery life.
The 70 W maximum power is something that will appeal to a broader range of users.
Easy access to battery port on the bottom of device with a screw in battery cover.
The polarity indicator is in silver on the inside of the battery door, so this makes it easier to see.
In device battery charging through a USB port at the front of the device.
The device is quite large in profile, but still a comfortable size for daily carry and comfortable use.
The PCGT pods used are the same as with the initial Vinci ModPod, so crossover use is possible.
It utilizes the same Pull and Push (PnP) system for coil replacement and is fully compatible with the other coils in the PnP range.
Will be a game changer once RBA is released, from a customization point of view as well as cost.
Great flavor from two new coils, with exceptional wicking ability, so preferably stay in the recommended wattage range for the specific coil.
Ability to change airflow by turning Pod 180 degrees, slightly tighter draw.
Easy accessible Side Fill port with Silicone Sealing strip ensures ease of use and no leaking.
8 Additional Safety Features, Overtime Protection, Short Circuit Protection, Overcharge Protection, Max Power Protection, Output Over-current Protection, Over Discharge Protection, Over-Temperature Protection, Battery Reverse Polarity.
Clock however has to be reset after each battery change if the in device charging option is not used.
*The Verdict.*
Overall, my impression of the Vinci X is that it is in a class of its own. It is really great looking, extremely easy to set up and use, sits nicely in the hand, is heavier than some other devices, but not uncomfortably so, performs absolutely great, and didn’t leave me wanting at any stage. Due to the AI chip you have numerous protections and suggestions, and the adjustable wattage will ensure you have a great vaping experience. On a lighter note I sadly only have one hand free most of the day now, the Vinci X uses the other one most of the time. It is definitely a keeper and will join me on a daily basis going forward.

A sincere thank you to V*OOPOO* for supplying the *VOOPOO Vinci X ModPod Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Thanks for the great review @Room Fogger. Would you mind posting a pic of the battery door?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

ace_d_house_cat said:


> And and and???


Guess what ? But it’s good news.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> Thanks for the great review @Room Fogger. Would you mind posting a pic of the battery door?


Not at all, sorry about the poor quality, old tablet camera, but hope you can see. If not, I’ll try to do some in daylight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Room Fogger said:


> Guess what ? But it’s good news.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ace_d_house_cat said:


>



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/room-foggers-review-voopoo-vinci-x-modpod-kit.t63816/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

*FreeMax GEMM 80W starter kit with GEMM disposable tank
and
FreeMax Twister 80W starter kit with Fireluke 2 tank
Comparison*​_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this comparison are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment for reviewing purposes. The products were supplied free of charge by *FreeMax* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

After the initial reviews I decided to do a comparison between the two kits to highlight some of the similarities and differences and to give a snap shot of the vaping experience with both. I also wanted to test the durability and performance of the supplied tank and coil over a longer term to look at flavor, durability and value for money as additional information to use as an indicative guideline for new vapers interested in the product.

*FreeMax GEMM 80W starter kit with GEMM disposable tank overview.*



*General Features*

This GEMM Mod Kit is a Tube style mod with a built in battery and utilizes disposable tanks.
The kit is good looking and the contrast of the main body color with the stainless steel 510 connection ring makes it very pleasing on the eye. The overall finish is of a high standard, it looks and feels solid and durable and point to a high quality manufactured product.
The Mod has all of the expected safety features ensuring a worry free vaping experience.

The 5 color schemes it comes in will give you a decent choice as you can go for a safe black or white, or live on the wild side with Blue, Rainbow or Purple. The tanks are available colors to match the mod, but is also available in a clear option for those that would prefer it.
The mod has a normal 510 connection meaning other tanks or RDA's, RTA's and RDTA's can be utilized as well.
*Power, Tank and Coils*

The built in 2900mAh battery’s life is very good on soft, being the lowest power setting in conjunction with the G2 0.20 Ohm mesh coil tank as supplied, but be prepared to charge again if this is the only mod you use for the day. Better battery life may be achieved with the G2 0.5 Ohm mesh coil tank. Battery power indicator is colored light on power button, Green – 100% - 65%, Yellow – 65% - 30%, Red – 30% - 0%.
3 Preset power settings using 3 clicks of power button to adjust power settings between: soft (20W - 50W), medium (25W - 70W), and hard (30W - 80W), based on the coil resistance of the choice of tank.
The fact that this system uses disposable tanks makes it hassle free to use, and the flavor overall was excellent. Both tanks tested gave a very pleasant vape experience and airflow is quiet. This makes it a very easy to use device for someone just starting out on their vaping journey.
Although with a nearly fully closed airflow control you still get a very loose draw on this tank, it can be utilized for a very loose MTL draw or DL experience.
The new diamond mesh coil system gave excellent flavor and the tea fiber and organic cotton mix gave superb wicking, even when chain vaping.
The top fill system makes keeping it topped up very easy, and the silicone plug sealed very well and no leaks from anywhere were experienced. The refill slot is quite narrow though, but not a big problem.
The GEMM tank comes with a fixed built in 510 drip-tip.
*VS*​
*FreeMax Twister 80W starter kit with Fireluke 2 tank overview.*



*General Features*

This Mod Kit is a Tube style mod with a built in battery and utilizes disposable coils in the supplied reusable tank.
The Twister kit certainly catches your eye and is something totally different visually. The mod, finish and tank looks durable and overall finish points to a high quality manufactured product.
The Mod has all of the expected safety features ensuring a worry free vaping experience.

The 13 color schemes makes it appealing to a wide audience. The Graffiti color designs are Black, Space Black, Orange Red, Green and Blue, and the solid color schemes being Purple, Green, Blue, Golden, SS, Rainbow and Black, ensuring that you can find one that suits your personality and style.
The mod has a normal 510 connection meaning other tanks or RDA's, RTA's and RDTA's can be utilized as well.
*Power, Tank and Coils*

The built in 2300mAh battery’s life is reasonable with the TX 2 0.2 Ohm coil as supplied at 40W, but better battery life may be achieved with the NX2 0.5 Ohm mesh coil at lower wattage. Battery power indicator is colored light on power button, going from Green to Red as battery is used, and lasts approximately 150 puffs as per FreeMax specifications, I think I got a whole lot more though, but be prepared to charge again if this is the only mod you are going to use for the day.
You can adjust the Wattage starting from 5W to 80W in increments of 5W to suit your preference and flavor profile via a base adjustment ring.
The replaceable coils mean you can play around and find / customize the vaping experience to suit your preference to a great extent while enjoying the best of both worlds, ease of use as well as good flavor. Airflow is moderately noisy, but not overly so, but it is however quite a thirsty tank with the coils supplied.
Even with nearly fully closed airflow control you still get a very loose draw with plenty of air, imho this tank is more focused on giving a good DL experience.
The new diamond mesh coil system gave excellent flavor and the tea fiber and organic cotton mix gave superb wicking, even when chain vaping.
The slide open top fill system makes refilling very easy due to its size, and it sealed very well. No leaks were experienced.
The Fireluke 2 tank comes with a removable and replaceable 810 drip-tip.
*Comparison Summary of experience and extended use.*​*Long Term Test of Tank and Coil*
I decided after the formal reviews published on 28 October 2019 to combine the comparison with a bit of long term testing of both coils and tanks as there is limited information available especially for individuals starting out with regards to the durability and flavor production of these, and will be doing this on all commercial coils and tanks going forward. I re-installed the TX2 0.20 Ohm mesh coil that came pre-installed when the Twister kit was received, and chose the G2 0.20 Ohm mesh tank with the GEMM to give new vapers some more information on what to expect should they invest in one of these products. Both options produce great flavor with the Twister G2 mesh coil in conjunction with the Fireluke 2 tank maybe winning by a small margin in this department.

I added both set-ups to my daily rotation, but note that I used them in conjunction with about 2 or 3 other mods minimum during this time. I however tried to make sure to vape at least two tanks worth of juice daily on both. On the GEMM G2 disposable tank and the Twister TX2 disposable coil chosen a slight and gradual drop off in flavor could only be detected from about the middle of November, without making the vaping experience unpleasant or tasteless, with flavor lasting virtually right up to the end. The GEMM G2 tank only started to give a burny taste towards the end of November, with the Twister TX2 coils flavor dropping suddenly at about the same time. This result was quite surprising to me and in my opinion points to quality manufactured coils that gives good value for money, as I got a good month of use out of both, without compromising my experience or enjoyment overall. I however think that most people will change the tank or coils at the time that they start to detect a drop in flavor production or when changing profiles on juices, to ensure the maximum enjoyment of the vape experience. Using other coil and tank options/combinations may produce different results. It is also definitely worthwhile noting that during all of this time absolutely no leaking through the airflow or refilling ports was experienced with either options .
_(Please note that the opinion expressed is based on my experience and no guarantees can be implied or given for future use by others, and the target was to push both options to the maximum of their ability for myself, but can be used as a guideline overall to get an idea of performance.)
_
*Overall Opinion*
FreeMax have produced two excellent Kits that is extremely easy to operate, making either an excellent option for those starting their vaping journey, but not excluding more experienced vapers looking for a easy to use back-up without having to compromise on flavor, while both options are not overloaded with frills and features that is almost never used. This approach offers a choice that should be able to satisfy their needs and produce excellent flavor in a package that will not let them down. The coil or tank choices will also allow you to choose an option as near as possible to your preferred vaping style. The built in batteries have their limitations as expected but perform adequate for normal daily use, but may need a recharge during the day based on your personal usage and vaping preferences.

I found both kits to be very easy and comfortable to use on a daily basis as they share some common features. In the end personal style and preference will in all probability determine the option that an individual chooses as their performance is so near to each other, while they are completely different. They are imho made for a fast and easy grab and go to hit the road with but will also came in handy while just relaxing.

_(A sincere thank you to FreeMax for supplying the FreeMax Gemm and Twister Kits for review and comparison and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on them. (All pictures used in this review is held under Copyright by FreeMax.)
_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @Room Fogger !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

The extended use review is one most awesome thing, I don't get to see a lot. Thanks for adding in more info bro.
I really do appreciate it and I'm sure other members will agree with me.
Well done...!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Upcoming review : the Voopoo NAVI , keep your eyes peeled, hope to have it out soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Lookin' forward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*VOOPOO Navi ModPod Kit – Summary/Overview*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied free of charge by _*VOOPOO*_ for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This is a summary of the review on the *VOOPOO Navi ModPod Kit.
*
The link to the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/
The link to the product on the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/navi

*The full review can be found here.*

*What’s in the box ?
*



The colors available in the range:




*Impressions and Opinion.*

The Navi is a small, comfortable, lightweight and pocket friendly device.
It sits easy and comfortably in the hand with no sharp edges.
Good size and bright color screen.
Built in safety features for added protection for both user and device.
Capacity of pod is 3.8 ml which is slightly smaller than some other pods.
Being compatible and with the versatility of the PnP coils and Rba it will suit a wide audience of users.
Easy operation, 5 clicks on and off, and easy setting of other options as well.
14 day puff counter memory.
New patented independent airflow as part of the adjustable triple airflow system.
Airflow adjustment capability allowing for basic adjustment and better airflow when compared to their other products.
A not too tight MTL is achievable when the selector is totally closed, and a very good DL when fully open. In full open mode the device is quite noisy airflow wise, but in both settings the airflow was extremely smooth.
Great flavor with both supplied coil combinations, used with both 50 VG / 50 PG DIY juice and 70 VG / 30 PG commercial juice.
*The Verdict.*
Device performance is on par and very similar to the Vinci. Overall my impression of the Navi is that it is a great looking, very easy to set up, fill, change coils and use system. It sits nicely in the hand, is light and performs excellently, and it made for a great daily companion. Battery life was as expected for a 1500 mAh capacity and you may need to recharge if used exclusively, especially with the lower resistance coils. The Gene chip performed flawlessly, and the device is a pleasure to use due to the adjustable wattage and airflow control allow you to tailor the vape experience a bit to suit your preference. The only little negative point, when filling you lose sight of the e-juice level in the Pod just before it is full, so I ended up short filling in most instances, but rather less than a tidal wave of juice being wasted.

A sincere thank you to @*VOOPOO* for supplying the *VOOPOO Navi ModPod Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *VOOPOO* website and other sources on the Internet)_

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Great and informative review bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*FreeMax GEMM Pod Kit – Summary/Overview*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the products being reviewed. The product/s were supplied free of charge by *FreeMax* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *FreeMax GEMM Pod Kit* consisting of the *FreeMax GEMM 25 W Pod Device *that uses a 1300 mA built in battery, and the *GEMM Pod Disposable Tank*.

The link to the official *FreeMax* website is:
https://www.freemaxvape.com/
The link to the product on the official *FreeMax* website is:
https://www.freemaxvape.com/gemm-25w-pod-kit/

*The full review can be found here.

What’s in the box ?:*


_(In this instance based on the 2 ml Pod tank capacity the contents of the Kit will be the same for both the Standard as well as the TPD compliant edition.)_

The 4 colors available in the range:


*Impressions and Opinion.*
The GEMM Pod Kit is a small and ultralight system.
Has really good performance and convenience as part of the package.
The front layout has a fire button with color LED wattage indication (Red, Blue and Green) at the top.
Battery life indicator (25, 50, 75, 100 %) only visible when button is depressed in the middle, a small con.
USB charging port on the bottom.
Simple Operation, 5 clicks on and off, 3 clicks to change between the preset wattages.
Comfortably in the hand with no sharp or angular edges.
With both Pod tank options flavor was virtually on par with the larger disposable tanks for the GEMM Mod kit.
The 0.5 Ohm DL Pod tank tanks was tested at 15, 20 and 25 W using a 70 VG / 30 PG e-liquid.
The 1 Ohm MTL Pod tank was tested at 12, 14 and 15 W for, using a 70 VG / 30 PG e-liquid.
The 2 ml capacity means you will have to fill up more often.
It has a built in drip tip which proved to be quite comfortable during use.
Battery life was good for a 1300 mAh capacity, may need to recharge if used exclusively.
Preset adjustable wattage and airflow control gives limited choice of options to customize the vape experience to your preferred style.

*The Verdict.*
After initially getting over the PCGT construction this is a great little system to have on your vape shelf, whether you are a starting your vaping journey or as an experienced vaper. They say dynamite comes in small packages, and this is true for this Kit. Although only 25 W I personally think it punches above its weight, and makes for a perfect grab and go system to use on a daily basis. The ease of use and good performance will keep most people satisfied imho, and it is quite durable as well. Mine dropped a few times while busy on an open air project, but it is still going strong, but this is of course not advised for any system.

A sincere thank you to Paul at FreeMax for supplying the *FreeMax GEMM Pod Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *FreeMax* website on the Internet)_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

*VOOPOO Vinci Air Pod Kit - Summary/Overview*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The product/s were supplied free of charge by *VOOPOO* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *VOOPOO Vinci Air Pod Kit* consisting of the *Voopoo Vinci Air Device *that uses a 900 mA built in battery, and the *Refillable Pod System* with *PnP* replaceable coils capability.

The link to the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/
The link to the product on the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/vinci-air

*The full review can be found here.*

*What’s in the box ?:
*



The colors available in the range:



*Impressions and Opinion.
*
The Voopoo Vinci Air Pod is a very attractive and light device.
More in the traditional thinner rectangular format.
Excellent quality, with the gunmetal finish and colored back panel complimenting each other.
The face layout allows for a fire button above a colored screen, wattage adjustment buttons on the right hand side, and the USB charging port on the left side.
This definitely falls into the category of a light and pocket friendly device.
The matt finish also means it doesn’t show fingerprints easily.
Some cross compatibility with the other PnP coils and Rba.
5 clicks on and off, fire and – button to clear puff counter, fire and + button to lock and unlock.
The 7 color schemes also provides you with a decent choice to suit your individual taste and preference. The 4 ml PCGT pod utilizes the same Pull and Push (PnP) system commercial coils and RBA.
An all-day mod with the 1 Ohm coil, vape style and battery dependent.
Very reasonable flavor was there from the first fill, with virtually no break in time at all.
Intuitive wattage as suggested by the chip.

*The Verdict.*
The Vinci Air is a small pod device, a lot thinner than its namesakes, lightweight and pocket friendly and has the performance to make it a winner in its own right. It is comfortable to use and the round edges means it doesn’t hurt the hands. Battery life was as expected for a 900 mAh capacity, wish it could be bigger but to keep the device small you have to compromise, and you will need to recharge if used exclusively. The Gene AI chip performed flawlessly, and the device really made the experience pleasurable. The adjustable wattage and airflow control design allows you a vape experience of note. The R2 1 Ohm coil was my favorite of the 2 coils, and imho is the better suited of the 2 to make this a powerhouse, and wait for it, you actually get a decent tight MTL draw from it, or a really restricted DL, all by rotating the Pod 180

_A sincere thank you to @*VOOPOO* for supplying the *VOOPOO Vinci Air Pod Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *VOOPOO* website and other sources on the Internet)_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

*MOTI PIIN Disposable Device - Summary/Overview*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while using the equipment being reviewed. The product/s were supplied free of charge for evaluation by *MOTIVAPE* and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *MOTI PIIN Disposable Kit* consisting of the *MOTI PIIN All in One Disposable Device*.
The link to the official *MOTIVAPE* website is:
https://motivape.com/
The link to the product on the official *MOTIVAPE* website is:
https://motivape.com/pages/moti-piin

*The full review can be found here.

What’s in the box ?:*


The flavors available in the range:


*Impressions and Opinion.*

Its size makes it a very efficient grab and run device.
Lightweight and pocket friendly.
This is an extremely well built and finished device, especially for a single use disposable device.
The coatings texture prevents slipping and gives a good looking finish.
Quality of the manufacturing is apparent when looking at it.
The device is draw activated and the mouthpiece was very comfortable to use.
Shelf life is given as 24 months, provided it is stored properly in a cool dark place during this time frame.
The flavors were perceived as super cold by me personally, but it was refreshing.
High NicSalt level, 20mg and 50mg will satisfy most vapers needs.
*The Verdict.*
This will be a great option for anyone looking for a stealth type disposable to take to meetings or when travelling, as well as new vapers due to ease of use. Price dependent I may get one or two for those days where carrying a full size mod around is not an option.

A sincere thank you to Leon and @*Moti *for supplying the *MOTI PIIN Device* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *MOTIVAPE* website and other sources on the Internet)_

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*FreeMax MAXPOD Kit – Summary/Overview*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the products being reviewed. The product/s were supplied free of charge by *FreeMax* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *FreeMax MAXPOD Kit* consisting of the *FreeMax MAXPOD b*attery device, and the refillable Pod with replaceable coils.
The link to the official *FreeMax* website is:
https://www.freemaxvape.com/
The link to the product on the official *FreeMax* website is:
https://www.freemaxvape.com/maxpod-kit/

*The full review can be found here.*

*What’s in the box?:*


(In this instance based on the 2 ml Pod tank capacity the contents of the Kit will be the same for both the Standard as well as the TPD compliant edition.)

The 6 colors available in the range:



*Impressions and Opinion.*

The Maxpod Kit is a small and lightweight system and weighs only 56.3 g (Approximately).
The NS mesh coils really perform well with the flavor being there from the word go.
The front layout has a color LED battery power indicator (White – 71–100%, Green – 31–70%, Red – 1- 31 %).
USB charging port on the side.
550 mA built in battery.
Wattage output range of between 3W to 11 W, 3.3 V constant output.
The Pod system is draw activated only, and it is a really easy system to use.
The 2 ml capacity however means you will / may have to fill up more often.
The kit was supplied with 2 NS Mesh type coils:
1.0 Ohm NS Mesh coil, (Best for 20mg - 30mg Nic salts, 3mg – 12mg Freebase Nic)
1.5 Ohm NS Mesh coil, (Best for 30mg - 50mg Nic salts, 12mg – 24mg Freebase Nic)
Tested using a 70 VG / 30 PG NicSalt commercial juice based on the claim that it could handle it, and it did not disappoint.
The flat rounded profile of the built in drip tip proved to be very comfortable during use.
Coil change is Push / Pull and it clips in nicely, wicking is super-fast.
The pod is also easy to fill, just take it slowly, and not being too dark you can also see the juice level easy.
Battery life was as expected for a 550 mAh capacity.
Airflow was quiet, has a good restricted draw but not too tight, and a restricted DL vape was achievable.
*
The Verdict.*
This little kit will be a great addition to any vape collection, both for a person transitioning to vaping where it will give a comparable draw and satisfy most cravings with a good e-liquid / NicSalts combination, and for the more experienced vapers looking for a pocket friendly small system that will still satisfy it will also be spot on. Combine the ease of use and good performance and it will keep the majority of users happy imho. The lanyard might also be quite useful if you are scared of the device falling out of a pocket while working or with other activities, as accidents do happen, or if you are like me and you keep on forgetting in which pocket you had it last.

A sincere thank you to FreeMax for supplying the *FreeMax MaxPod Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *FreeMax* website on the Internet)_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*VOOPOO DRAG X and DRAG S ModPod Kits – Summary/Overview*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the equipment being reviewed. The products were supplied free of charge by _*VOOPOO*_ for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *VOOPOO Drag X ModPod Kit* consisting of the *Voopoo Drag X Device *that uses a single 18650 battery, as well as he *DRAG S Kit* with a 2500 mAh built in battery, and the *Refillable Pod System* with *PnP* replaceable coils.

The link to the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/
The link to the products on the official *VOOPOO* website is:
https://www.voopoo.com/drag-series/drag-x.html
https://www.voopoo.com/drag-series/drag-s.html

*The full review can be found here.

What’s in the box ?:*



The colors available in the range:



*Impressions and Opinion.*
I decided to combine the reviews as this is essentially the exact same device, just with a different battery option and negligible differences in functionality.

The DRAG ModPods are great devices imho and the first impression is of quality and durability and craftsmanship.
The styling is also unique in this segment of the market, ensuring a product that stands out.
With the adjustable wattage and correct coil most vapers should be able to find a spot where it will suit their taste.
With max power of 60 W for the S ModPod, and 80 W for the X ModPod, there is enough power to get a good cloud going from this.
You could use a MTL coil in this, but do not expect to have a tight MTL experience.
Both kits really performed well, and the adjustable airflow gives you a lot more options to customize your experience.
In my opinion it is more orientated towards the restricted DL to full DL segment of the market.
The 7 color schemes that both options come in also provides you with a decent choice to suit your individual taste and preference.
The DRAG X with the 18650 battery has a battery door on the bottom of the mod, and this allows for a quick battery change, and it clicks in place solidly when closing.
The polarity indicator is in red on the inside of the mod.
The difference in weight is also negligible with the DRAG X weighing in at 168 g and the DRAG S at 154 g on my scale.
Battery life was as expected based on the coil resistance, and the fact that the DRAG S has a 2500 mAh built in battery really made a difference.
A bonus on these is that they come with Type C charging ports, allowing for a faster charge time, and this dramatically cut down on charging time.
The pods used utilizes the same Pull and Push (PnP) system as the other Pod systems in the VOOPOO stable, ensuring very easy coil replacement.
Cross compatibility with the other coils available also give you a bigger select ion. This is feature that I am really liking more and more, great value for money.
Flavor was very good with all of the coil options, and should satisfy most tastes.
The operations are mostly the same as for the other VOOPOO systems.
The little airflow adjusting lever did get caught up in my pocket once or twice. I personally would have preferred something with a slightly wider and flatter profile.
The achievement function has no real use in my eyes, but is a bit of fun as well.
On the DRAG X you have to reset the clock every time you change the battery.
For best results it is advised that the Pod be kept filled over 1/3, just be careful not to burn the coil under this level.
A small bonus however on the DRAG S is the 4 small built in rubber pads on the bottom for stability and protection, but sadly this was omitted on the DRAG X, presumably because of the battery access hatch.

*The Verdict.*
Overall, what is not to like here, you get a power package that gives you a great vape experience, with great taste and ease of use, and great looks all in one. Both these gorgeous items are hopefully going to end up in my daily rotation for quite some time to come, and even my daily driver has been sitting on the shelf a bit more since these have arrived.

A sincere thank you to @*VOOPOO* for supplying the *VOOPOO DRAG X ModPod Kit* and *DRAG S ModPod Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *VOOPOO *website on the Internet)_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

*FreeMax AUTOPOD 50 Kit – Summary/Overview*​
_Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the products being reviewed. The product/s were supplied free of charge by *FreeMax* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._

*Overview*
This review will focus on the *FreeMax AUTOPOD 50 Kit* consisting of the *FreeMax MAXPOD *2000 mAh built in battery battery device, and the refillable Pod with replaceable coils.

The link to the official *FreeMax* website is:
https://www.freemaxvape.com/
The link to the product on the official *FreeMax* website is:
https://www.freemaxvape.com/autopod50-pod-mod-kit/

*The full review can be found here.*

*What’s in the box?:*



(TPD edition comes fitted with the stipulated 2ml Pod tank.)
_(In this instance the test kit provided did not include the protection case in the box received.)_

The 6 colors available in the range:




*Impressions and Opinion.*

The kit is a comfortable sized and weight system.
Provides excellent performance and clouds and major flavor to boot.
The XS2 dual mesh coils and Tea Fiber Cotton really add to the flavor performance.
The front layout has a top placed power button, screen with relevant information and the adjustment buttons.
There is a USB charging port on the bottom, and yes, it’s a Type C port.
The 4 ml capacity seems adequate when you start out, but with the cloud production this is a reasonably heavy consumption setup.
The upside is flavor and cloud that is comparable with a normal RDA or RTA setup.
This is most definitely not a stealth setup, and will be great for someone who is looking for a Pod Type system without compromising on big cloud DL and flavor.
The pod is also easy to fill, just take it slowly, and not being too dark you can also see the juice level easy.
Battery Specifications: 2000 mA built in battery.
Battery life was as expected for a 2000 mAh capacity.
Wattage output range: 5 W to 50 W, 0.7 to 7.5 V.
Airflow was quiet enough and really smooth.
The adjustable airflow means you can have a very airy DL to a good restricted DL draw.
*
The Verdict.*
This is a “little” kit that gives “BIG” performance, and any DL vaper will not go wrong if they get one of these for a run around. Combining the ease of use, quality and good performance. I think the added silicone protector sleeve will be a great option to keep it looking great for longer, and I wish I had one as it accidentally dropped from my pocket while exiting my car, a little chip but still going strong. Next mission is to find a compatible cover or make one, and some coils, and it will join the crew on a regular basis.

A sincere thank you to FreeMax for supplying the *FreeMax AutoPod50 Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
_(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *FreeMax* website on the Internet)_

Reactions: Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reviews @Room Fogger 
Adds a lot of value for those considering these devices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> *FreeMax AUTOPOD 50 Kit – Summary/Overview*​
> _Disclaimer – The views expressed in this review are based on my own experiences while testing the products being reviewed. The product/s were supplied free of charge by *FreeMax* for review purposes and no remuneration or other incentive is received to do this review._
> 
> *Overview*
> This review will focus on the *FreeMax AUTOPOD 50 Kit* consisting of the *FreeMax MAXPOD *2000 mAh built in battery battery device, and the refillable Pod with replaceable coils.
> 
> The link to the official *FreeMax* website is:
> https://www.freemaxvape.com/
> The link to the product on the official *FreeMax* website is:
> https://www.freemaxvape.com/autopod50-pod-mod-kit/
> 
> *The full review can be found here.*
> 
> *What’s in the box?:*
> View attachment 205127
> 
> 
> (TPD edition comes fitted with the stipulated 2ml Pod tank.)
> _(In this instance the test kit provided did not include the protection case in the box received.)_
> 
> The 6 colors available in the range:
> View attachment 205128
> 
> 
> 
> *Impressions and Opinion.*
> 
> The kit is a comfortable sized and weight system.
> Provides excellent performance and clouds and major flavor to boot.
> The XS2 dual mesh coils and Tea Fiber Cotton really add to the flavor performance.
> The front layout has a top placed power button, screen with relevant information and the adjustment buttons.
> There is a USB charging port on the bottom, and yes, it’s a Type C port.
> The 4 ml capacity seems adequate when you start out, but with the cloud production this is a reasonably heavy consumption setup.
> The upside is flavor and cloud that is comparable with a normal RDA or RTA setup.
> This is most definitely not a stealth setup, and will be great for someone who is looking for a Pod Type system without compromising on big cloud DL and flavor.
> The pod is also easy to fill, just take it slowly, and not being too dark you can also see the juice level easy.
> Battery Specifications: 2000 mA built in battery.
> Battery life was as expected for a 2000 mAh capacity.
> Wattage output range: 5 W to 50 W, 0.7 to 7.5 V.
> Airflow was quiet enough and really smooth.
> The adjustable airflow means you can have a very airy DL to a good restricted DL draw.
> *
> The Verdict.*
> This is a “little” kit that gives “BIG” performance, and any DL vaper will not go wrong if they get one of these for a run around. Combining the ease of use, quality and good performance. I think the added silicone protector sleeve will be a great option to keep it looking great for longer, and I wish I had one as it accidentally dropped from my pocket while exiting my car, a little chip but still going strong. Next mission is to find a compatible cover or make one, and some coils, and it will join the crew on a regular basis.
> 
> A sincere thank you to FreeMax for supplying the *FreeMax AutoPod50 Kit* for review and for giving me the opportunity to do a review on it.
> _(Information, photos and specifications as obtained from the official *FreeMax* website on the Internet)_


Nice review bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

